# Paphiopedilun rothschildianum 'Charles Edwards'



## JPMC (Jan 14, 2017)

One of my favorite roth clones. Very vigorous plant with flowers that have not been "homogenized" according to modern standards. The top flower is 32 inches from the top of the pot and the plant is 37 inches wide.





[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jan 14, 2017)

Lovely. Where'd you get it from?


----------



## Wendy (Jan 14, 2017)

That is amazing! Well grown! :clap:


----------



## John M (Jan 14, 2017)

What a well grown, beautiful plant! Bravo!


----------



## JPMC (Jan 14, 2017)

Linus_Cello said:


> Lovely. Where'd you get it from?



From a grower on Ebay. Only cost me $50.00.


----------



## John M (Jan 14, 2017)

Have you had it long? Or, is it a recent acquisition and the seller did a fantastic job of packing?

Also, is it 'Charles Edward' x self?


----------



## JPMC (Jan 14, 2017)

John M said:


> Have you had it long? Or, is it a recent acquisition and the seller did a fantastic job of packing?
> 
> Also, is it 'Charles Edward' x self?



I've had t for about 7-8 years and it was much smaller then. The tag says that it is a straight Charles Edwards.


----------



## John M (Jan 14, 2017)

7-8 years?......Wow....you've grown it to perfection. VERY nice! Even being an actual division of C.E. at a much smaller size, you did very well to get it at that price. It's a very famous clone.


----------



## troy (Jan 14, 2017)

You could sell that for 10,000 if you get it awarded 20,000 or maybe more


----------



## JPMC (Jan 14, 2017)

John M said:


> 7-8 years?......Wow....you've grown it to perfection. VERY nice! Even being an actual division of C.E. at a much smaller size, you did very well to get it at that price. It's a very famous clone.



Thanks. That's why I went for it. I couldn't believe that there was not much competition for it.


----------



## troy (Jan 14, 2017)

Grown beautifully!!!


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 14, 2017)

classic roth and very well grown.


----------



## Migrant13 (Jan 14, 2017)

Superb growing. The flower shape, color and spacing are excellent.


----------



## Secundino (Jan 14, 2017)

A truly majestic plant!


----------



## jimspaphs (Jan 14, 2017)

JPMC said:


> One of my favorite roth clones. Very vigorous plant with flowers that have not been "homogenized" according to modern standards. The top flower is 32 inches from the top of the pot and the plant is 37 inches wide.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like that---awarded in 1967 and still a classic roth.


----------



## phraggy (Jan 14, 2017)

You would be hard pushed to find one better.

Ed


----------



## ksriramkumar (Jan 14, 2017)

Wow. nicely grown.


----------



## abax (Jan 14, 2017)

Very nice look to that multi and the stance is impressive.


----------



## Spaph (Jan 15, 2017)

So great to see, awesome spacing on the spike and great growing.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jan 15, 2017)

I have seen Charles E live..looks like it it to me


----------



## Rick (Jan 15, 2017)

Magnificent roth show!!!


----------



## TDT (Jan 15, 2017)

Extremely impressive!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 15, 2017)

Great find on eBay!
and you grow it so well with such clean healthy leaves that I don't see often on some other people's multiflorals. 

How often did it bloom in the time you have had it??


----------



## JPMC (Jan 15, 2017)

Happypaphy7 said:


> Great find on eBay!
> and you grow it so well with such clean healthy leaves that I don't see often on some other people's multiflorals.
> 
> How often did it bloom in the time you have had it??



Thanks.

It has bloomed just the last two years. It was a small division when I got it with a fresh cut where it was severed from the mother plant.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 15, 2017)

Thank you!

Can you run me the culture you gave to this baby? 
So, once it started to bloom, it blooms regularly in the last two years. 
It is great for what they call "old" cultivar, right?

I would love to have some pollen from this if you don't mind.

How's your armeniacum??
Speaking of armeniacum, why don't you cross them together?
Your armeniacum grows and blooms well, and so is this roth!


----------



## emydura (Jan 15, 2017)

Absolutely outstanding. You have grow this plant so well.


----------



## gego (Jan 15, 2017)

Very well grown, congrats!!!! Yeah, culture will be appreciated. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## JPMC (Jan 16, 2017)

Happypaphy7 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Can you run me the culture you gave to this baby?
> So, once it started to bloom, it blooms regularly in the last two years.
> ...



The culture is nothing special. I grow entirely under artificial LED plant lights (100 w fixture 46 inches from the shelf on which the plant sits). The temperatures are 85F day and 65F night in summer and 10F cooler in winter. I fertilize with urea-free fertilizer at 125-150 ppm weekly year-round. I pot it in a mixture of fir bark (75%) and perlite (25%). 

I think that it is pretty great. The new ones, in my view, look too "contrived". I prefer the more natural look prior to line breeding. The armeniacums are doing well. I could try crossing them, but the armeniacums are not considered to have good form so I don't know if people would want one of the seedlings if it got that far.


----------



## eggshells (Jan 16, 2017)

Good work Jay.! Love it.


----------



## Don I (Jan 16, 2017)

That is an impressive plant.
Don


----------



## gego (Jan 16, 2017)

JPMC said:


> The culture is nothing special. I grow entirely under artificial LED plant lights (100 w fixture 46 inches from the shelf on which the plant sits). The temperatures are 85F day and 65F night in summer and 10F cooler in winter. I fertilize with urea-free fertilized at 125-150 ppm weekly year-round. I pot it in a mixture of fir bark (75%) and perlite (25%).
> 
> I think that it is pretty great. The new ones, in my view, look too "contrived". I prefer the more natural look prior to line breeding. The armeniacums are doing well. I could try crossing them, but the armeniacums are not considered to have good form so I don't know if people would want one of the seedlings if it got that far.


Wow!!! 150 ppm N and looking good. So you water/drench first then fertilize? Do you water in between application of fertilizer?
Do you use tap water and supplement Ca and Mg? Thanks for sharing. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## JPMC (Jan 16, 2017)

gego said:


> Wow!!! 150 ppm N and looking good. So you water/drench first then fertilize? Do you water in between application of fertilizer?
> Do you use tap water and supplement Ca and Mg? Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk



No, I water once per week year-round with the fertilizer solution. The low concentration of fertilizer seems to obviate the need to flush the pot after fertilizing. No supplementation with Ca or Mg.


----------



## gego (Jan 16, 2017)

150 ppm is considered high but I guess not considering what you have done. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## JPMC (Jan 16, 2017)

gego said:


> 150 ppm is considered high but I guess not considering what you have done.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk



Interesting because I've noted a concentration of > 300 ppm when following the manufacturer's directions on most fertilizers I have used (including this one). Of course, it could also be the solubility of the salts that make up the fertilizer mixture. I should also note that I use distilled water to mix the fertilizer so i assume that most of the salts are easily dissolved and less likely to accumulate.


----------



## gego (Jan 16, 2017)

So if you dont mind, what is your fertilizer and how much do you add to your water in gallons preferably. And you said you use distilled water, only? 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## gego (Jan 16, 2017)

If you were able to measure the total ppm of the solution, what was it?

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 16, 2017)

I would buy a flask! 

If I remember correctly, the flowers on your armeniacum wasn't bad at all, and the quality was various. Maybe it differs from bloom to bloom, or had to do with how fresh they were, but I remember seeing a couple that looked very nice.

Average flower with good vigor and willingness score high on my sheet.

And who knows, roth influence might help iron out the shape a bit.

I have seen quite a few crappy Dollgoldi all from FCC or other "great" parents. I just don't believe much into those. 

Please remake and I'll buy from you! 





JPMC said:


> The culture is nothing special. I grow entirely under artificial LED plant lights (100 w fixture 46 inches from the shelf on which the plant sits). The temperatures are 85F day and 65F night in summer and 10F cooler in winter. I fertilize with urea-free fertilizer at 125-150 ppm weekly year-round. I pot it in a mixture of fir bark (75%) and perlite (25%).
> 
> I think that it is pretty great. The new ones, in my view, look too "contrived". I prefer the more natural look prior to line breeding. The armeniacums are doing well. I could try crossing them, but the armeniacums are not considered to have good form so I don't know if people would want one of the seedlings if it got that far.


----------



## JPMC (Jan 16, 2017)

gego said:


> So if you dont mind, what is your fertilizer and how much do you add to your water in gallons preferably. And you said you use distilled water, only?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk



I buy it from Repotme.com, the MSU RO water formulation. I add about 1/8 tsp per gallon, but I really never measure it except via a meter I obtained that measures total dissolves solids after I dissolve the fertilizer.


----------



## JPMC (Jan 16, 2017)

gego said:


> If you were able to measure the total ppm of the solution, what was it?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk



125-150 ppm


----------



## gego (Jan 16, 2017)

Ok, that make sense. The 150 ppm is not just N. 
Thanks

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Justin (Jan 16, 2017)

Your plant is doing great! Very well flowered. i think you just bloomed it a few years ago? Mine is doing well with 4 growths but slow.


----------



## emydura (Jan 16, 2017)

Happypaphy7 said:


> I would buy a flask!
> 
> If I remember correctly, the flowers on your armeniacum wasn't bad at all, and the quality was various. Maybe it differs from bloom to bloom, or had to do with how fresh they were, but I remember seeing a couple that looked very nice.
> 
> ...



Personally I think it would be a waste of time. Dollgoldii's can be difficult to flower at the best of times. With Charles E as a parent, doubly so. You want the new generation of roths which flower much easier and have a fuller shape. This cross would have been much better but unfortunately has sold out.


OIP0269	Paph. Wossner China Moon 'Golden Bowl' x rothschildianum 'Giant Wings' GM/WOC	$200.00
Golden Bowl has bright yellow color and has 15cm ns. We look for some huge Dollgoldi type flowers 
and expect to be much easy to grow and bloom. Limited! Net price!


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 16, 2017)

I agree with David, not worth all the work.
Fantastic job blooming this classic JP.

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## JPMC (Jan 16, 2017)

Justin said:


> Your plant is doing great! Very well flowered. i think you just bloomed it a few years ago? Mine is doing well with 4 growths but slow.



You're right: it first flowered for me at the end of 2015. This is its second blooming for me.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 17, 2017)

emydura said:


> OIP0269	Paph. Wossner China Moon 'Golden Bowl' x rothschildianum 'Giant Wings' GM/WOC	$200.00
> Golden Bowl has bright yellow color and has 15cm ns. We look for some huge Dollgoldi type flowers
> and expect to be much easy to grow and bloom. Limited! Net price!



Missed that cross from Sam - VERY tempting!


----------



## Brabantia (Jan 17, 2017)

JPMC said:


> The culture is nothing special. I grow entirely under artificial LED plant lights (100 w fixture 46 inches from the shelf on which the plant sits). The temperatures are 85F day and 65F night in summer and 10F cooler in winter. I fertilize with urea-free fertilizer at 125-150 ppm weekly year-round. I pot it in a mixture of fir bark (75%) and perlite (25%).
> 
> I think that it is pretty great. The new ones, in my view, look too "contrived". I prefer the more natural look prior to line breeding. The armeniacums are doing well. I could try crossing them, but the armeniacums are not considered to have good form so I don't know if people would want one of the seedlings if it got that far.


Is your fertiliser also ammonia free ?

Envoyé de mon Nexus 9 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## emydura (Jan 17, 2017)

Ozpaph said:


> Missed that cross from Sam - VERY tempting!



I was hoping he would still have this cross available when he came to Australia and he did. The problem was Sam emailed the catalogue on Christmas eve when I was away for a week. By the time I saw it it had sold out. Very dissappointing.

I ended up getting the hangianum x roth cross instead.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 17, 2017)

emydura said:


> I was hoping he would still have this cross available when he came to Australia and he did. The problem was Sam emailed the catalogue on Christmas eve when I was away for a week. By the time I saw it it had sold out. Very dissappointing.
> 
> I ended up getting the hangianum x roth cross instead.



There's always the mid-year list.....


----------



## JPMC (Jan 17, 2017)

Brabantia said:


> Is your fertiliser also ammonia free ?
> 
> Envoyé de mon Nexus 9 en utilisant Tapatalk



Yes, it is. The nitrogen comes from nitrates.


----------

